# Dental help! DentaSure Oral Care Spray good for pets?



## Itty bitty Kitty

Here is information about the product I'm considering:

Dog Dental, Cat Dental, Dog Bad Breath, Gingivitis. Official DentaSure Website.

*Ingredients: Purified water, Grapefruit extract, grape seed extract, propolis extract, stevia*

I've been looking up each ingredient and it seems most of them are fine as long as they are given in small doses and note often, specifically stevia. Still reading more about them, feel free to correct me.

*The Situation:*

After a week of introducing the brush routine to my cat, he now accepts me opening, cleaning and checking his mouth ( helps that he likes the toothepast flavor). However during inspection last night, I made an unpleasant discovery. I was upset to discover his back molar on his left side is really thick with tartar build up and red gums. His right side looks fine. The only dental care he got prior to my return was the dental-care kibble my mom as been feeding him. Although it has improved his over all oral health, that was the only method she has been using. She never even attempted to brush his teeth because she's been too busy or dismiss it as a lost cause because " He never lets me."

I suspect he has been eating his dental kibble with the right side of his mouth only and that his tartar side has been too sore. My mom has informed me that he had been taken to the vet 40 days ago and was told his teeth are improving, but needs to be brushed so it doesn't get worse. 

I'm now in the process of brushing his teeth daily. I'm planning on using the dental spray as a boost to help break away the tartar to make my brushing more effective. It won't be the main method of dental care, in fact I don't think I'll be using it very often after I tackle down this bad tartar build up. I've also purchased a dental chew toy for him. Thankfully he loves playing and nibbling at it.

Thoughts everyone? Should I put a hold on getting that dental pray ( if it proves to be safe) and see where brushing takes me for the next 2 weeks? Or go ahead and get the spray and start now?

Regardless, if I don't see any improvement for the next 3-4 weeks I'm taking my cat to the vet.

*P.S This is why I can't wait to start raw-feeding my cat and why I'm definitely going to give raw to my future dog. Unfortunately for my kitty, the raw diet won't begin until I move out with me. Soon kitty! Soon!*

*Edit*: Well poop, the brand I want isn't available in Canada and the shipping cost is RETARDED. ( $27.50 compared to $6.75 to US)

Other brands I'm looking at and can get immediately are:
* Nylabone Advanced Oral Care Dental Spray for Dogs and Cats*
Ingredients: water, glycerin, cetylpyridinium chloride, chlorhexidine gluconate, zinc gluconate, sodium ascorbyl phosphate, sodium copper chlorophyllin, sodium hexametaphosphate, citric acid, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, flavor 

*Petrodex Dental Rinse Spray for Dogs & Cats*
Active ingredient: 0.12% Chlorhexidine Gluconate
Inactive ingredients: Glycerin, purified water, sorbitol, flavor, methyl paraben, zinc gluconate, blue #1.

Any thoughts on either? They both look alcohol, Xylitol and fluoride free. However apparently Petrodex id have Xylitol in their ingredients a couple yeas ago but has now been removed. I don't know too much about the ingredients to judge and I'm having a hard time finding more info on them.


----------



## xellil

Until I got to the last line, I was thinking weren't you doing raw? i had forgotten you can't yet. And he's also overweight, right? 

I don't know about alot of those ingredients, but the stevia kind of bugs me. I know it's supposed to be a natural product, but I'm not sure any kind of sugar stuff is great for animals.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

Yeah he's 19 lbs  I'm trying to get him to at least 15-14. I really want to at least have him try chicken feet or even just a small while I'm here but my mother seems to be enforcing the " my house, my rules." deal. Which I will have to respect until I can move back to the States with my husband.

I'm pretty skeptical about stevia myself. From the looks of it, small quantities won't provide too much harm. In either case I don't plan on using it often at all, I just really want to try and clean out all of that tartar before it gets worse. Do you think for the time being it's worth a shot? 

P.S - I love your latest picture of Snorkles


----------



## xellil

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> Yeah he's 19 lbs  I'm trying to get him to at least 15-14. I really want to at least have him try chicken feet or even just a small while I'm here but my mother seems to be enforcing the " my house, my rules." deal. Which I will have to respect until I can move back to the States with my husband.
> 
> I'm pretty skeptical about stevia myself. From the looks of it, small quantities won't provide too much harm. In either case I don't plan on using it often at all, I just really want to try and clean out all of that tartar before it gets worse. Do you think for the time being it's worth a shot?
> 
> P.S - I love your latest picture of Snorkles


I'm just not sure. Is it made in China? If not, maybe give it a shot.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

xellil said:


> I'm just not sure. Is it made in China? If not, maybe give it a shot.


Seems to be made in the USA. I guess I'll give it a try as a temporary substitute until the tartar decreases. Hopefully once I start introducing him to raw, I won't have this problem again. I just hope he'll be interested. I've heard cats are a lot more difficult to switch.


----------



## Makovach

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> Yeah he's 19 lbs  I'm trying to get him to at least 15-14. I really want to at least have him try chicken feet or even just a small while I'm here but my mother seems to be enforcing the " my house, my rules." deal. Which I will have to respect until I can move back to the States with my husband.


I know how you feel there! My dogs are subjected to purina nuggets-o-doom (uncle free feeds). I was "attempting" (I was doing it wrong :/) feeding raw. When my uncles g/f moved in, my uncles said I had to stop because she doesnt like it. So they are stuck with 4-health and not healthy looking.

I hope what you try works. I don't know about the mouth spray. I still sneak Annie pork necks, chicken quarters and turkey necks because they seem to help with her gums over growing her teeth. They just dont know it


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

Makovach said:


> I know how you feel there! My dogs are subjected to purina nuggets-o-doom (uncle free feeds). I was "attempting" (I was doing it wrong :/) feeding raw. When my uncles g/f moved in, my uncles said I had to stop because she doesnt like it. So they are stuck with 4-health and not healthy looking.
> 
> I hope what you try works. I don't know about the mouth spray. I still sneak Annie pork necks, chicken quarters and turkey necks because they seem to help with her gums over growing her teeth. They just dont know it


Aha! I hope when it's my turn to cook, while no one is looking, I can 'accidentally' drop a piece of meat on the floor and see how my cat react to it  If he likes it enough I think I want to try and give him chicken feet. We can be stealth buddies!


----------



## Maxy24

I know some of those things can work, I bought petzlife gel because all the reviews were great, including on forums I was on. However my cats were both INCREDIBLY repulsed by it, to the point where they'd avoid me afterwards. I didn't like that at all, I didn't want them fearing me, I didn't want to destroy our relationship (it was something I would have had to put in their mouths every day) and honestly I didn't want to put something that gross in their mouths, it felt rather mean. Petzlife does contain alcohol, not sure if it's enough to cause harm or not. It stinks because it cost me like $30.

I've heard good things about water additives too but my cats rarely drink water. Just remember that with the spray you must use it as often as it says and brush to actually break off the tartar. I hope it works for you, parents can be so frustrating!


----------

